# Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten



## Karstein (29. Dezember 2004)

Nach mehreren Anfragen zu den Öffnungszeiten dänischer Flüsse habe ich mal das www durchstöbert und die Saison-Zeiten einiger wichtiger jütländischer Auen für euch zusammengeschrieben. Diese Zeiten beziehen sich auf das Angeln auf Salmoniden - das Angeln auf Friedfisch in besagten Gewässern könnte evt. abweichen. Bitte beachtet auch, dass sich die Saisonzeiten jederzeit ändern können.


•	Falen Au:		16.01.-31.10.
•	Fjederholt Au:	16.01.-15.11. (Teilabschnitte auch später)
•	Flynder Au: 	16.01.-15.11.
•	Hover Au: 	16.01.-31.10. (Teilabschnitte auch später)
•	Ganer Au:	16.01.-31.10.
•	Gudenau:		16.01.-15.11.
•	Karstoft Au: 	16.01.-15.11. (nur Wegbrücke stromaufwärts)
•	Trend Au:	16.01.-15.11.
•	Vegen Au: 	16.01.-31.10.

•	Ansager Au:	01.03.-31.10.
•	Brande Au:	01.03.-31.10.
•	Brede Au:	01.03.-31.10.
•	Grindsted Au:	01.03.-31.10.
•	Karup Au:	01.03.-31.10.
•	Sönder Au: 	01.03.-31.10.
•	Stor Au:		01.03.-31.10. (Teilabschnitte auch 01.02.!)

•	Arn Au: 		01.04.-14.11.
•	Flads Au:		01.04.-31.10.
•	Gels Au:		01.04.-31.10.
•	Holsted Au: 	01.04.-31.10.
•	Konge Au: 	01.04.-31.10.
•	Lille Au: 		01.04.-31.10.
•	Ribe Vesterau:	01.04.-31.10. (ganzj. Entnahmeverbot Lachs!)
•	Sneum Au: 	01.04.-31.10.
•	Vide Au:  	01.04.-31.10.

•	Gundesböl Au:	16.04.-14.09.
•	Karstoft Au: 	16.04.-14.09. 
•	Omme Au:	16.04.-14.09.
•	Rind Au:		16.04.-14.09.
•	Skjern Au:	16.04.-14.09.
•	Vorgod Au:	16.04.-14.09.

Knæk og bræk!

Karsten  #h


----------



## totoconha (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*

Suuuuper!!!!!! - Karsten,
werde selber die Gelsau und die Gudenau mit der Fliege befischen. Erspare mir durch Deine Information die lästige Fragerei nach den Zeiten.
Danke schön
totoconha


----------



## Karstein (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*

Gern geschehen!


----------



## Pepe (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*

Halbwarm recherchiert,
Bredeau wie alle ins Wattenmeer fliessende Flüsse erst ab 01.04.So steht es jedenfalls auf meinem Erlaubnisschein.
Gelsau;einziger Oberlauf der Ribe-Au der für Touries zugelassen ist-Lachsentnahmeverbot.
Pepe Vielfischer dort


----------



## Karstein (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*

Hat noch wer Infos zu den verschobenen Öffnungszeiten Brede Au und Co.?


----------



## Grayling (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*

Moin,
erstmal danke an Karsten für die Zusammenstellung und an Pepe:
Halbwarm recherchiert, den es gibt auch Tourikarten für andere Ribeau Zuläufe (z. B. für die Gramau und für die Hjortvadau). Also, wer im Glashaus sitzt......
Gruss
Grayling


----------



## Tobsn (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*



> Öffnungszeiten Brede Au und Co.?


 
Di. - Fr.: 09.00-18.00
Sa.: 09.00-20.00
So.: 12.00-18.00

Montag ist Ruhetag


Konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen....


----------



## Karstein (4. März 2005)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*

@ Tobsn: aber mit Einlasskontrolle, Auenstehern und so.


----------



## testing (7. August 2005)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*

Moin aus Hamburg!

Verstehe ich ds Richtig, im Oktober darf ich in der Skjern A nicht mehr auf Forellen angeln?

Wäre echt mist, wollte zu dieser Zeit noch mal für 2 - 3 Tage hoch und den Fluss sowie umliegende Put& Take Teiche befischen.

testing


----------



## LAC (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*

Hallo,
nun sind ausser diesen fischereilich genutzten Auen in Dänemark, auch noch eine grosse Anzahl an Auen vorhanden, die nicht fischereilich genutzt werden, bzw. kaum, d.h. der Eigentümer des Grundstücks hat die Fischrechte. Dort darf man auch angeln, wenn der Eigentümer dieses genehmigt. Eine Frage lohnt sich - denn diese kleinen Bäche weisen einen natürlich gewachsenen Fischbestand auf und man ist überrascht wie kapital eine Bachforelle (Wildform) werden kann - Grössen von 50-60 cm sind keine Seltenheit. Unsere Gäste werden verrückt, - sende gerne Fotos - wer Interesse zeigt, kann sich privat melden.
Für Fliegenfischer sind diese dänischen Auen bestens geeignet jedoch stelle ich fest, das mit der Spinnangel die deutschen Angler immer mit Fangmethoden arbeiten - die nicht in Dänemark erfogsversprechen sind, da die Beschaffenheit und Struktur der Fliessgewässer nicht mit den deutschen Fliessgewässern vergleichbar sind. Eine Erklärung würde den Rahmen sprengen - jedoch bedenkt, die Gewässer haben oft nur Tiefen von 40 cm  und der Angler nimmt eine Pose - die wie ein "Schlachtschiff" wirkt  und schon beim Einwurf - die neugierigen Kühe am Ufer  vertreibt oder ein Mepps - wo er den Kontakt zu einer 4-pfündigen schon hat, die sich später zu Kraut entwickelt hat.     
Nun könnt ihr den Tisch frei räumen - die Gewässerkarten von Dänemark  rausholen - und dann kann´s losgehen.
|kopfkrat farvel


----------



## allrounderab (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*

@karsten
das sind ja super infos.echt cool.wollte dieses jahr in die nähe von kolding oder nach kolding.welche auen sind dort in der nähe?(umkreis 50-80km)?
mit welchen fischen ist zu rechnen.welche erlaubnisscheine sind erforderlich?
wenn du mir das alles beantworten kannst,bist du für mich ein ganz grosser.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*

hallo! das gesamte Videau system erst ab 01.04.


----------



## Karstein (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*

@ Ostseeangler: wenn Du mir noch flüsterst, BIS wann dort geöffnet ist, pflege ich´s oben ein - danke schon mal für ´nen weiteren bekannten Fluss. #6

@ Allrounder: oooch nö, da gibt´s wesentlich Größere, die öfter in Jütland ihr Unwesen treiben. :m

Muss gestehen, mich begeistern die Nordsee-Zuflussauen wesentlich mehr als die Ostseeauen. Wenn Du was unweit der deutsch-dänischen Grenze suchst, würde ich Dich an die Brede Au oder die Ribe Vesterau schicken, wo wir selbst schon waren (besser über Grenze Tønder anfahrbar). Beide Auen liegen innerhalb Deines Radius 30-45 Minuten hinter Tyskland und sind mit gutem Fisch-Aufstieg gesegnet. Bedenke aber, dass die Lachse der Ribe Vesterau ganzjährig geschützt sind. 

Greetz

Karsten


----------



## gofishing (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*

Vidå

siehe hier http://vidaa.dk/deutsch/index.htm unter Bestimmungen. 
Also vom 1.4 bis 31.10. .

TL

Ralph


----------



## Karstein (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*

Tusen takk,  Ralph! #6


----------



## donlotis (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*

Schöne Zusammenstellung....danke...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## saver432 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*

möchte im april für zwei tage nach tonder, auf salmos.
wo kann ich da am besten fischen und wie vorallem???


----------



## Ulrich Köper (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*

Das klingt gut!Ich bin ein großer Freund von neuen Gewässern.Nur Fliegenfischer und leider mag ich keine Fische ( außer Dorsch) essen.Daher haben Forelle und Aeschen nichts zu befürchten.....Gerne nehme ich Tips zur Auenfischerei auf Forellen oder noch lieber auf Aeschen an.Thigt Lines
Ulrich


----------



## gofishing (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*

Warum wird hier eigentlich nicht die Koldingau erwähnt.
Die war dieses Jahr "der Fluß" was das Meerforellenfischen anging.


Und nächstes Jahr soll es durch Rückbau des Wasserwerkes noch besser werden.:m 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## raubfisch*angler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*

also heisst es das ich an der Ribe Vesterau am 28.02.07 nicht angeln darf????


----------



## gofishing (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*



raubfisch*angler schrieb:


> also heisst es das ich an der Ribe Vesterau am 28.02.07 nicht angeln darf????




Genau .


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## raubfisch*angler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*

ohhh danke ich wäre sonst jetzt am donnerstag los gefahren!!!

und wie sieht es mit den seen aus in DK hast du ein tipp für mich!!!


----------



## gofishing (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*

Mit den Seen kenne ich mich nicht aus.|kopfkrat 


TL

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*



gofishing schrieb:


> Mit den Seen kenne ich mich nicht aus.|kopfkrat



Aber die hier.#6


TL

Ralph


----------



## raubfisch*angler (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*

moin sportsfreunde!!!

beinhaltet einen von den auen auch einen

• Falen Au: 16.01.-31.10.
• Fjederholt Au: 16.01.-15.11. (Teilabschnitte auch später)
• Flynder Au: 16.01.-15.11.
• Hover Au: 16.01.-31.10. (Teilabschnitte auch später)
• Ganer Au: 16.01.-31.10.
• Gudenau: 16.01.-15.11.
• Karstoft Au: 16.01.-15.11. (nur Wegbrücke stromaufwärts)
• Trend Au: 16.01.-15.11.
• Vegen Au: 16.01.-31.10.

• Ansager Au: 01.03.-31.10.
• Brande Au: 01.03.-31.10.
• Brede Au: 01.03.-31.10.
• Grindsted Au: 01.03.-31.10.
• Karup Au: 01.03.-31.10.
• Sönder Au: 01.03.-31.10.
• Stor Au: 01.03.-31.10.

guten bestand an hechten???

oder nur forellen????

Gruß


----------



## "Tarm7" (9. März 2007)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*

Hallo,

kann mich jemand etwas bzgl. der Schonzeiten für die Henn-Molle-Au bei Hennestrand sagen? 

Habe dort zuletzt vor 20 Jahren gefischt. 

Vorab vielen Dank und ein dickes Petri


----------



## "Tarm7" (13. März 2007)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*

Oh, natürlich nicht "mich", sondern "mir"...Nu ja, die Hektik.

Gbt es denn keinen, der mir Infos bzgl. der Henne-Molle-Au geben kann. Neben den Schonzeiten wären auch etaige Hotspots - so denn noch vorhanden - von Interesse.

Vor 20 Jahren wurde viel nahe der Mündung auf Regenbogener gefischt; aber auch an der kleinen Landstraßenbrücke (ca. 3 km vor Hennestrand links ab) habe ich als Kind hin und wieder "Forellenangler" getroffen.

Petri


----------



## gofishing (27. März 2007)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*

Kolding Au  - 2006 Rekordsaison

954 gemeldete Meerforellen
Obwohl nur 80 % ihren Fangrapport abgegeben haben.
Die "dunkelziffer" liegt bestümmt über 1.000 .


Da hat sich die Mühe doch gelohnt.


TL

Ralph


----------



## MarcinMaximus (28. März 2008)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*

Hallo zusammen, 

wir wollen in knapp zwei Wochen u.a. im Skjern A fisch.

Allerdings blicke ich bei den Saisonzeiten nicht ganz durch:

hier -> http://www.dagkort.dk/?p=assoc&assoc=39 steht die Saison ist vom 1.April an.

Auf der Übersichtskarte steht wiederum-> http://www.dagkort.dk/images/pdf/0039-01.pdf steht ab 16.April.

Auf der Seite des zuständigen Angelvereins steht wieder ab 1.April, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, da leider nur auf dänisch -> http://www.skj-lf.dk/kortliste.htm

Kann mir vielleicht jemand verraten, was davon definitiv richtig ist? Besten Dank im Voraus.#6


----------



## SnowHH1991 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Auen Jütlands: Saisonzeiten*

Hallo Boardies,

ich mache nächste Woche vom 9-16.10.2010 Urlaub in Husby in der Nähe von Ulfborg! In erster Linie ist es zwar ein Familienurlaub, aber die Angel soll natürlich auch mal zum Einsatz kommen . Sämtliche Forellenseen in der Umgebung haben wir die Jahre über schon fleißig befischt und nun wollen wir mal etwas neues probieren. Ich hab mal ein wenig auf Google Maps geguckt und bin auf die "Madum Å" in der Nähe gestoßen. Leider finde ich im Internet nichts Angel-Technisches. Wie sieht es dort aus? Und welche Auen in der Nähe kämen noch in Frage?

Vielen Dank!

Gruß,

Snow!


----------

